#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  狼之樂園、野性疆界合併

## 狼王白牙

[spacer=15]*狼之樂園、野性疆界合併公告

【合併目的】*

[spacer=6]為整合整體資源，提升經營效率，且以方便會員為主要考量, 
[spacer=6]使會員毋需前往不同討論區及圖庫.並藉由管理者能力互補，
[spacer=6]採取合併與彙整方式 以利未來網站成長。


*【參與合併網站名稱】*

[spacer=6]*野性疆界* (網域 *wild-land.net* , 包含圖庫、論壇及線上畫板)


*【相關說明】*

[spacer=6]合併之後, 論壇管理員仍由狼之樂園管理員 *狼王白牙* 擔任
[spacer=6]原 野性疆界 站長 *J.C.* 任職為圖庫區總管暨審核者。

[spacer=6]野性疆界 wild-land.net 的論壇、畫板服務於合併之後, 完全轉移至狼之樂園。

[spacer=6]圖庫服務則使用獨立網域: *furryland.net*

[spacer=6]原狼之樂園貼圖服務, 網址改為 http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/

[spacer=6]如會員僅在野性疆界論壇註冊, 則帳號完整轉移至狼之樂園論壇。
[spacer=6]已知相同使用者, 則代為合併帳號。
[spacer=6]發文部份則完全轉移。

[spacer=6]論壇短訊息不代為轉移, 請於公告後一個月內, 自行回*野性疆界論壇*備份。

[spacer=18]公告日: 2006 年 9 月 12 日

----------

